# The delightful dozen at 3 1/2 weeks old! Soooo stinking cute!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our babies just get cuter by the minute! They are bright eyed and bushy tailed! Getting around on less wobbly legs, playing with one another, thoroughly enjoying the company of their granny...they are too precious for words! Enjoy!!





Granny Betty, Mama Cayenne and the crew


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

They keep getting more and more cute!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of the kids...


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh. These kids are so beautiful. How absolutely amazing that Grandma is helping babysit. Their new owners must be so excited and thrilled. Question. Are you or Trillium keeping one of the pups? Thanks for sharing these wonderful baby pics.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And a couple of videos...

Red standard poodle puppies playing in the whelp pen with their human - YouTube

Red standard poodle puppies playing cuddling and being nursed - YouTube


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

What a treat! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> Oh. These kids are so beautiful. How absolutely amazing that Grandma is helping babysit. Their new owners must be so excited and thrilled. Question. Are you or Trillium keeping one of the pups? Thanks for sharing these wonderful baby pics.


Thank you so much. We have a history of girls who like to be involved with everyone else's babies. They all just love the wee ones.

We are going to be closely watching these babies and if some of them are jumping out at us, once we sort through the DNA stuff, we can repeat the breeding and keep a puppy from that litter. This situation is a bit unique and we are going to just wait and see. There are a few puppies already who we are both mezmerised by, so it is going to be very interesting to see which Dad belongs to which puppy!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My spoo Billy lived with his mum,dad,and both grannies! I got to meet them all when I picked him up,it was great!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

These pictures are great!!!!!!!!!!! 
Such lovely poodles!! 
I enjoy so much watching them grow  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh they are darling! I absolutely love the picture of the puppy crawling up a pant leg  Oh and the little red baby giving a big yawn in the blue pot is fabulous!  They have grown so much over the past few weeks.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And a couple of videos...
> 
> Red standard poodle puppies playing in the whelp pen with their human - YouTube
> 
> ...


I think I just had a cuteness overload.

Rick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Oh they are darling! I absolutely love the picture of the puppy crawling up a pant leg  Oh and the little red baby giving a big yawn in the blue pot is fabulous!  They have grown so much over the past few weeks.


It is really crazy the changes that take place in a few weeks, and how fast they grow. If humans babies grew at the same rate, they's bee the size of a car at a year old!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my, they are just fabulous!! I can't even imagine. I would want to keep all of them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are so big now. It is amazing how fast they are changing. It is nice to see them being so well socialized.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Cant stand the cuteness!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, I have totally run out of words to express the "aaaahhhh" factor of watching these pups. :love2:

Thank you!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There are a few puppies already who we are both mezmerised by, so it is going to be very interesting to see which Dad belongs to which puppy!


Oh gosh. They are so gorgeous! What a bunch of cuties. I just want to squeeeeeeezzzzze them till they pop and kiss their cute little cheeks. 

May I ask a stupid question? How can there by more than 1 daddy for the litter?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

EEEKKKK! I can't stand it! My face hurts from smiling!!!!!!!
Hows our little black 'red ribbon' guy? Has he caught up in size yet? How bout' a comparison pic?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My babies said:


> Oh gosh. They are so gorgeous! What a bunch of cuties. I just want to squeeeeeeezzzzze them till they pop and kiss their cute little cheeks.
> 
> May I ask a stupid question? How can there by more than 1 daddy for the litter?


This is a dual sired litter. AKC and CKC accept this practice, but we must DNA test each puppy, both sires and Mom to determine who belongs to who. We did this because Flynn, one of the Dads, will be six in July and has not sired a litter yet and we wanted to get him proven. With both he and Cayenne unproven, if there had not been a litter, we would not have known who was infertile. Enter Quincy, who has sired a few litters. So, it is going to be very interesting.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> EEEKKKK! I can't stand it! My face hurts from smiling!!!!!!!
> Hows our little black 'red ribbon' guy? Has he caught up in size yet? How bout' a comparison pic?


Red ribbon is a little apricot/red. He is the guy on the left in the first photo. He is roly poly and healthy as can be, he is just smaller than everyone else. His weight gains are steady and great and there is no concern. And it is really unfair to compare him to brown collar. She is a TANK! LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Carrie-e said:


> My spoo Billy lived with his mum,dad,and both grannies! I got to meet them all when I picked him up,it was great!


The Great Grandma of this litter is alive and well and lives with me. So if people wanted to they could meet four generations at one time, Babies, Mama, Grandma and Great Grandma. We are pretty thrilled about that. We hope to get a four gen photo shoot one day.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

How wonderful it will be to have that 4 generation photo! I can't wait to see it. 

I love that these babies are always smiling!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The Great Grandma of this litter is alive and well and lives with me. So if people wanted to they could meet four generations at one time, Babies, Mama, Grandma and Great Grandma. We are pretty thrilled about that. We hope to get a four gen photo shoot one day.


Oh! That would be amazing!

I kind of sort of wish one of those guys would need a home in TX so I could smuggle one in. I *think* I could squeeze one more pooch in bed with me. I mean, it's a poodle, how much room could s/he possibly need? Right? 

If wishes were horses.....(better yet, poodles!)

I really, really like the little apricot/red puppy. What a little heartbreaker. *sigh* Someday.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, one of this litter is going to be living in Texas. Perhaps on day you will encounter this little baby and his people. It is looking like (as long as his temperament continues on the path it is on) like the little guy with the green giraffe print ribbon will be heading your way.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I am so taken with all these pups. Anxiously waiting to see who the Dads are. On first glance you would think the black ones are Quincys and the Red ones are Flynns. But, not necessarily so, huh. I wonder also if the Dads (genes) will show a difference in their personalities. This is so much fun. Cherie I so admire you for your knowledge. What a great breeder you are. And Trillium and her family are such great puppy socializers and give such wonderful care.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Any coming to NC?


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Bentley and I always look forward to puppy updates. He especially likes the videos, he can hear them and see them move. Thanks for sharing!


----------

